# American Bull Dog x Lab?



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

So even though Ace was said to be a "pit bull" at the shelter and they said he was a former "bait dog"? Which i sorta don't believe..I mean Ace is huge, i don't see why a fighter would have him. But anyway i was thinking about Ace's Mix and i was thinking

American bull dog








Lab








Ace









Yes? No?


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

he looks like a pit to me....hmmm.....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know about lab but he might very well have some American bulldog in him. We rescued s dog from our pound here that was suppose to be a pit mix and he was an American Bulldog, poor dog had hip displacia so bad he didn't make it long but at least he spent his last days with us getting love and attention. Here's a pic of one of our old AMBulls










This boy was huge he was around 120-130lbs R.I.P Macaroni


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the way Macaroni looked KG...great taste in daggs!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

betsy09 said:


> I love the way Macaroni looked KG...great taste in daggs!!


Thank you, he was very closely related to Sure Grip's Rattler aka Chance from Homeward Bound.They totally have the same face. He had a ton of Sure grip and MGK in his ped. I miss my Macaroni so much he was the biggest goofy dog You'd ever meet. When he got runnin there was no stoping him he ran in to us, the tree, the wall, pretty much anything in the way. LMAO And he was one of those dogs that's afraid to get his feet dirty lol if the ball went too far he'd sit down and whine, he'd never walk by the poo piles he was a big sissy foot lmao.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not sure... but I wouldn't trust a shelters opinion on breed... or even most vet's! lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hard to tell....I don't think it would be lab though. He is handsome boy though


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I'm not sure... but I wouldn't trust a shelters opinion on breed... or even most vet's! lol


OMG true that. Our vet argued with us for days about mack when he got his rabies cert. he kept trying to put him down as a pit bull LMAO. We actually had to get his ped so we could register him right as an American Bulldog LMAO. There are a ton of people out there that think American Bulldogs are just big pits LMAO :rofl::rofl: I don't know how many times people told us Mack was a really nice pit.:rofl::rofl:

Oh yea how much does Ace weigh, and how tall is he?


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Thank you, he was very closely related to Sure Grip's Rattler aka Chance from Homeward Bound.They totally have the same face. He had a ton of Sure grip and MGK in his ped. I miss my Macaroni so much he was the biggest goofy dog You'd ever meet. When he got runnin there was no stoping him he ran in to us, the tree, the wall, pretty much anything in the way. LMAO And he was one of those dogs that's afraid to get his feet dirty lol if the ball went too far he'd sit down and whine, he'd never walk by the poo piles he was a big sissy foot lmao.


I know exactly what you mean!
My mom's "Cookie" is just like that. She's very proper. I definitely am taking a great liking to APBT's.:woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't see either.......


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I see Pit. I don't know what else could be there....if anything. I adopted Lady from the humane society as a Pit mix. They didn't specify what they thought she was mixed with, so I just call her my Pet Bull. lol








I constantly get people thinking my Bulldog mix pup is a Pit mix. Typical generalization. "Their heads look a little similar, so they must be the same breed."

That's why there's so many reported "Pit Bull" attacks. Not many people know how to properly identify the breed.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I dont see ANY lab traits. Most shelters will call it a "x" to deter people that want to do bad with the breed or they have to put "x" to adopt them out it could be alot of reasons but there is no lab in that pit bull. I know without papers you will never know but just by going by pics I see an apbt.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So I was surfin the net and I came across this pic and it reminded me your Ace. Might just have been the color but he sure is cute it's an American bulldog x Douge De Bordeaux


----------

